# Larger computer monitor, easier to look at PDF prints



## jar546 (Nov 13, 2009)

Tonight I went to Sam's Club and spend $199 on a absolutely fantastic 23" computer LCD monitor.  This thing is amazing and I use it for my laptop and desktop.

Looking at prints that are submitted in PDF is so much easier.  I am going through prints and able to post sticky notes with messages for plan reviews.  I cannot believe how different this setup is than the old monitor on my desktop and laptop.  The clarity is fantastic and the view is much wider and taller which makes it easier to look at the prints.

I prefer to have paper but when there are multiple changes being made, it is easier to have the architect or engineer email me the file for me to review before they print it out.  Saves time, and money.

Thoughts?


----------



## cda (Nov 13, 2009)

Re: Larger computer monitor, easier to look at PDF prints

should have waited till black friday

will be getting a new computer on black friday or after, and been wondering for my house how big of flat monitor to get.


----------



## conarb (Nov 14, 2009)

Re: Larger computer monitor, easier to look at PDF prints

I don't like the new wide-screen monitors, I prefer the older 4:3 configuration, 6 years ago I had this one built, it's there 23" monitors running 1600x1200 for a total of 4800x1200. A year ago they started going out, you can't even buy 4:3 monitors anymore, it cost me $600 a piece to have them rebuilt.







I made the image small enough so even my Uncle Bob can see it on his 9" cathode ray tube.


----------



## jar546 (Nov 14, 2009)

Re: Larger computer monitor, easier to look at PDF prints

The setup on this one is pretty sweet.  At first I had it set up wrong and was a little miffed because it was distorting the photos.  Then after I figured it out, no distortion and crystal clear picture.  I don't even want to look at any other monitor.  It is a Samsung and after I saw it at Sams Club I went to the Best Buy to compare and there was no comparison.  BB did not have the same model and the nearest one was not even close in quality not to mention it was $40. more.  The kid at BB told me to go back to Sams and buy it.

Very happy with this and have been looking at blueprints.  Easier to put the sticky notes on the blueprints with such a larger view of the prints.

16:9 Aspect Ratio

2ms moving picture

50,000:1 dynamic contrast

Full HD LCD 1080p

I am sure there are better ones out there but this is better than what I had by 100 with zero distortion


----------



## RJJ (Nov 14, 2009)

Re: Larger computer monitor, easier to look at PDF prints

Been thinking the same thing. It seems I spend more and more time on the computer. Last night at home I was on the desk top. After an hour my eyes were killing me. Keep having to enlarge everything and then back to find were I am. Slow for sure.


----------



## jar546 (Nov 14, 2009)

Re: Larger computer monitor, easier to look at PDF prints

This simply saves time and money in paper.

Just did a plan review where there were some mistakes on the cover page.  Called the architect and let him know.  He emailed me a new one and I looked at it.  He did not make all of the corrections so I emailed him back the print in PDF format with my Adobe sticky notes on it.  He emailed me back the final corrections, I looked at it and said it looked good.  He printed up 3 copies and delivered them.

The old method would have been the coordinated effort of getting prints delivered, sent back, notes, and taking prints apart to change the affected pages.

This screen will make that process easier.  I was only looking at small jobs in the past.  Now I will ask for the prints in PDF first.


----------



## FM William Burns (Nov 14, 2009)

Re: Larger computer monitor, easier to look at PDF prints

I have been using two monitors for quite a while.  It's nice doing electronic review and commenting especially when when your reviewing a 3000 head sprinkler system with four design areas and have the ability to use a hydraulic calculation verification tool while looking at the plan and typing your review letter.

You are right Jeff, it saves time (while still being of quality) and tons of storage space and paper.  It's a tradeoff, straining eyes for a sore back from the rolls.


----------



## conarb (Nov 14, 2009)

Re: Larger computer monitor, easier to look at PDF prints

I can't stand the new 16:9 monitors, when my first 4:3 went out I took it back to 9X Media who built them, they no-longer build monitors because the ones from the Orient are dirt cheap.  They build walls of monitors for NASA, Boeing, Electric Utilities, etc., I asked what they are using and they told me Samsung was the best, recommending that I get three new Samsungs mounted to my stand, to get the 1200 pixel height in a 16:9 monitor I'd need to get the 24" width Samsung, but while I'd have the 1,200 pixel height, the height in inches would be well short of my flanking monitors, to get the physical height I'd have to to to the Samsung 3" 2560x1600 monitor, then turn my flankers vertical in portrait style, stretching me from 6' with bezels to 9' with bezels. They were over $2,000 a piece so I decided to rebuild mine at $600 a piece, I see they are now down to $1,200 a piece, I guess I'm going to have to do it in a few years, but even the expensive ones now have plastic bezels, I'm not about to give up my custom fabricated powder coated aluminum monitors and replace them with cheap plastic, that would be like putting plastic pipe or wiring in a home I built.

I asked them why this dumb 16:9 configuration when digital cameras are 3:2, much closer to the old 4:3 monitors, they said it's the coming merger of computers and television that drove the change.  You can now buy combination monitor TVs.


----------



## cda (Nov 14, 2009)

Re: Larger computer monitor, easier to look at PDF prints

""""""""""""""'FM William Burns"""""""""""

still catching up to the modern age

so what is """ hydraulic calculation verification tool """"


----------



## RJJ (Nov 14, 2009)

Re: Larger computer monitor, easier to look at PDF prints

cda: it is a spread sheet. FM tried to teach me how to use it! My screen just wasn't wide enough! :lol:


----------



## jpranch (Nov 14, 2009)

Re: Larger computer monitor, easier to look at PDF prints

Been using dual 27" monitors for about 6 months. If you have not down loaded Autodesk Review 2010 give it a try. Best part is that it's free!      We are in the process of start-up with "Project DOX" or also known as "Eplan". Very cool!!!     I do think that 27" monitors are too small for a lot of the large projects. But convincing our I.T. dept of that is another matter! I would perfer one monitor at 24" X 36" and a second 27" for document management.


----------



## cda (Nov 14, 2009)

Re: Larger computer monitor, easier to look at PDF prints

cda: it is a spread sheet. FM tried to teach me how to use it! My screen just wasn't wide enough!

sounds like we need to have a onlie training session


----------



## RJJ (Nov 14, 2009)

Re: Larger computer monitor, easier to look at PDF prints

I be up for that! I just didn't spend enough time on it. Went back to my old ways, jobs and results were pressing. FM certainly understands it and I am sure could do an on line session. It could be spread out over a few days so time would permit interaction and get the daily work done.


----------



## RickAstoria (Nov 15, 2009)

Re: Larger computer monitor, easier to look at PDF prints

I can handle a 23" vertical 16:9 screen. My aim is getting 3 of those size screens. Well actually 24" vertical. Which is 42" or 43" screen LCD. What that means is I get the vertical equivalence of a 29 or 32-inch (diagonal) CRT. In short, getting a nice screen to look at.

I can enjoy doing CAD on one of those babies.

It needs to be a LCD-TV with VGA and DVI/HDMI and TV and so on.


----------



## D a v e W (Nov 15, 2009)

Re: Larger computer monitor, easier to look at PDF prints

City office toughbook 10.9", document maagement with a second 19 inch for reviews. Now at home my laptop plugs into a 42" plasma. Doing private plan review is great, adobe pro is used for plan markups. The sweet thing is I can toggle between TV and work without creating any eye problems.  :mrgreen:


----------



## brat (Nov 16, 2009)

Re: Larger computer monitor, easier to look at PDF prints

We've had 42" monitors for about 1 1/2 years for electronic plan review.  Once you get used to the enormity of it, it is awesome.  It works great for documents as well.  You can have three side by side or many layered.  Like DaveW, we use ADOBE PRO.


----------



## TJacobs (Nov 16, 2009)

Re: Larger computer monitor, easier to look at PDF prints

Just bought a 40" Samsung LED TV last night.  WOW!!!    

http://www.compusa.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=5006300&CatId=4717


----------



## FM William Burns (Nov 16, 2009)

Re: Larger computer monitor, easier to look at PDF prints

*Dave W:*

I use my 60” Sony for homework and PIP.  Can’t do the PIP anymore, found too many distractions and our clients pay well  

*Rjj & Cda:*  I got the idea from Haz and it works great.  I use one spread sheet to verify calculations (got tired of the going back and forth to the standard and scientific calculators) and use a couple more spread sheets to verify other formulas noted on the main spread sheet.  I could do it all on a single sheet but can't set the print out field small enough :shock:

*Rjj:* Call me on a Saturday during the winter (I don’t ice fish and hunting is over) and I’ll walk you through it  :lol:


----------

